# Hello again 32" waist!



## roger06 (10 Mar 2016)

I've been buying 34" waist trousers for about the last 25 years (even had a flirt with 36" I recall at one time).

Been cycling 6 miles each way to work for almost a year and guess what? 34" jeans keep falling down and I've just bought a 32" pair and they're not even tight.

What a result!


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2016)

Well done


----------



## BikeCurious (10 Mar 2016)

Congratulations! I too once flirted with a 36" inch waist but back down to 34" now. I don't know if I'll ever get to 32" again though!


----------



## Garry A (10 Mar 2016)

When I was building up to the half marathon last year I came close to this. Not at the moment though, hopefully in summer I'll get back to that. Well done


----------



## bikingdad90 (10 Mar 2016)

Go you. May I ask what is your height and weight.

I am 5ft 7 and weight about 11st 10lb. I currently wear 34 jeans but would love to get down to 32.

My new commute is 6 miles each way too so wondering if you altered your diet too? If I do the same, I may also drop the jean size.


----------



## roger06 (10 Mar 2016)

chris harte said:


> Go you. May I ask what is your height and weight.
> 
> I am 5ft 7 and weight about 11st 10lb. I currently wear 34 jeans but would love to get down to 32.
> 
> My new commute is 6 miles each way too so wondering if you altered your diet too? If I do the same, I may also drop the jean size.




Sure Chris, although I'm metric! I'm about 172cm and around 73 - 74 Kgs. So I think in old money that's a tad under 5' 7" and about mid 11st I think. My body fat was measured last month and was a bit high at about 25% but it was measured at the worst time as I had had about a month's break from cycling during (cold, wet, dark) January.

I've actually _returned_ to a gluten-free diet. I started it about nine years ago but it gradually lapsed as I got lazy. I've certainly been gluten-avoiding over the last few years but getting stricter again since early Jan means I've cut out pies, sausage rolls, cake, biscuits, jaffa cakes etc etc so that's probably helped. I only put fat on my stomach (worst place) and chin - never anywhere else so I guess that's where I'd lose it from.

Good luck!


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (10 Mar 2016)

If anyone has any information on the whereabouts of my 32" waist,which was lost 5 years ago,please do get in touch.Tell it,it is sorely missed.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2016)

chris harte said:


> Go you. May I ask what is your height and weight.
> 
> I am 5ft 7 and weight about 11st 10lb. I currently wear 34 jeans but would love to get down to 32.
> 
> My new commute is 6 miles each way too so wondering if you altered your diet too? If I do the same, I may also drop the jean size.


Regular commutes and weekend ride have seen my weight go from similar to you down to 10 stone 7 lbs in summer , currently 10 stone 9 and the same height .I am in size 30 waist although when i was in my twenties i could get into a 28 "


----------



## MrPie (10 Mar 2016)

Ha! Must be something in the water. Went shopping for jeans in Holister and found 32" a wee bit too big round the waist. Tried 30" waist but they were really tight around my thighs......must be all that high powered hill work paying off.  Not been a 30" waist since I was about 12 years old. Get In!


----------



## bikingdad90 (10 Mar 2016)

roger06 said:


> Sure Chris, although I'm metric! I'm about 172cm and around 73 - 74 Kgs. So I think in old money that's a tad under 5' 7" and about mid 11st I think. My body fat was measured last month and was a bit high at about 25% but it was measured at the worst time as I had had about a month's break from cycling during (cold, wet, dark) January.
> 
> I've actually _returned_ to a gluten-free diet. I started it about nine years ago but it gradually lapsed as I got lazy. I've certainly been gluten-avoiding over the last few years but getting stricter again since early Jan means I've cut out pies, sausage rolls, cake, biscuits, jaffa cakes etc etc so that's probably helped. I only put fat on my stomach (worst place) and chin - never anywhere else so I guess that's where I'd lose it from.
> 
> Good luck!



Interesting about the Gluten Free element. I am not sure I would succeed as I love the odd biscuit with a cup of tea and cakes for weekend dessert.

I think I just need to eat more cleanly and avoid cramming carbohydrate loaded food in at weekends to see the weight starting to drop as I have been cycle commuting for about 4months now.


----------



## windyrider (10 Mar 2016)

Inspiring stuff guys I kicked off my cycle journey around 4 years ago. That was was over 30kg ago, diet and exercise powerful stuff when you get it right. 36 waist to a 28, best moment was shopping in M&S for jeans and the assistant said they did not carry men's jeans in a 28, but they could order them in. 

Keep on keeping on


----------



## cyberknight (10 Mar 2016)

MrPie said:


> Ha! Must be something in the water. Went shopping for jeans in Holister and found 32" a wee bit too big round the waist. Tried 30" waist but they were really tight around my thighs......must be all that high powered hill work paying off.  Not been a 30" waist since I was about 12 years old. Get In!


I really struggle to get trousers that fit the waist that i can get around the upper thigh / ass region , i spend most of the time in jogging bottoms around the house .


----------



## Soltydog (10 Mar 2016)

When I was single i was a 32" waist, met my 1st wife, bought a house & next time I went for trousers, 36" , over the years, a divorce & another marriage I got upto 40"  last year I managed to get down to 34" waist, well I say that, but all the 34" waist that i've tried apart from a pair of Levi 518s, fit on the waist, but are far too tight on the thighs , but I can live with that. 
ps I'm 6'5" & Mrs S says I can't lose any more weight  although according to NHS height/weight charts i'm still overweight


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Mar 2016)

Soltydog said:


> When I was single i was a 32" waist, met my 1st wife, bought a house & next time I went for trousers, 36" , over the years, a divorce & another marriage I got upto 40"  last year I managed to get down to 34" waist, well I say that, but all the 34" waist that i've tried apart from a pair of Levi 518s, fit on the waist, but are far too tight on the thighs , but I can live with that.
> ps I'm 6'5" & Mrs S says I can't lose any more weight  although according to NHS height/weight charts i'm still overweight


 The waist to height ratio is a more credible method. If it is less than 0.5 then you're not overweight.
You need to actually measure your waist circumference properly (belly button or just above) though rather than use any trouser measurement.


----------



## Prometheus (10 Mar 2016)

Good for you! I'm a 32 now! just the same as I left school.

A colleague has just come back of a 2 week cruse and has put on a stone that’s 6.35 kg.
Apparently that’s quite normal for men of a certain age, if I was a reporter for say for 
Slimming world magazine I would weigh them all on and weigh them all off, pardon the pun.

Remember Logan's run; should we be all be fitted with a similar device that Flashes
when we get bigger than our old Sckool trousers?
Then you will have a choice; slim down or run or the Sandman will come looking for you.


----------



## moo (10 Mar 2016)

Only downside is you now have to dispose of all your larger trousers. If you have nothing bigger to wear you'll know when to stop eating so many post-ride cakes


----------



## roger06 (11 Mar 2016)

chris harte said:


> Interesting about the Gluten Free element. I am not sure I would succeed as I love the odd biscuit with a cup of tea and cakes for weekend dessert.
> 
> I think I just need to eat more cleanly and avoid cramming carbohydrate loaded food in at weekends to see the weight starting to drop as I have been cycle commuting for about 4months now.



Although many people eat too much gluten, it's not a problem for most. It has no nutritional value but some people's bodies react to it. The weight loss I'm referring to now is due to cycling. However, when I first cut gluten (and dairy back then) about 9 years ago I dropped about 5kgs very quickly. The gluten was causing all food to go through me really quickly thus I wasn't getting the nutrients from it. My body therefore, went into 'starvation mode', hanging on to fat reserves as it thought it wasn't getting fed. Shortly after the diet change I regulated digestion better thus the starvation mode ceased and fat started to drop off.

Certainly look into cutting out / down on gluten if you have digestive issues (won't go into gory detail!) or are lacking energy. I could easily lose another kg or two if I cut out / down on my wine consumption. But cutting out everything you enjoy is just a recipe for misery.


----------



## tallliman (11 Mar 2016)

Well done everyone!

I'm in the process of losing weight again. 20lb lost in the last couple of months through cycling and a little bit of diet. Mainly, I have a sweet tooth and 80 miles a week keeps that in check.

I may need to be stricter to really get lighter so that'll be my decision point. Unfortunately, the cricket season will start soon!


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2016)

Good stuff. I'd gone up to a 38", which was tight.

Now I'm in 30/32".


----------



## The Rover (12 Mar 2016)

Similar story here, a job move closer to home has meant I can now commute to work.
I'm 5"9 and I've gone from 13st 3 down to bang on 12st in less than 12months and once i started to see the weight come off it encouraged me to look at my diet which was good at home but not good at work. Throw in some running for quick hit calorie burning and as someone told me last week I'm looking trim! I'm 43 so it could be a mid life crisis!

Edit - I've made that sound too easy! I should add that I've more or less stopped the beer, not just for the weight loss although I think it's made a huge difference but also because my little lad, whose nearly 4, doesn't have any sympathy for hang overs! Plus I excercise most days whether it's the commute, social riding, running or using my bkool turbo. I've also found that doing yoga moves ( easily found on the web ) has helped aches and pains. The running joke at work is that I'm constantly eating which isn't far from the truth!


----------



## tallliman (12 Mar 2016)

^^agree on the beer reduction. I barely drink now which must be helping cut out unnecessary calories.


----------



## Tin Pot (12 Mar 2016)

I don't think I ever had a 32" waist. I went straight from kids sizes to 34".

Then 36"

Then 38"


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Mar 2016)

I thought it was the beginning of the end... always been a 30" (though probably not when I was under 1yo), and went in (age 51) for some new trousers - the 30" were a little 'snug', so bought 32" .... but they don't want to stay up. Maybe I should get a job in a farce.


----------



## vickster (13 Mar 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I thought it was the beginning of the end... always been a 30" (though probably not when I was under 1yo), and went in (age 51) for some new trousers - the 30" were a little 'snug', so bought 32" .... but they don't want to stay up. Maybe I should get a job in a farce.


Or a belt


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Mar 2016)

vickster said:


> Or a belt


Yes, that'd work, for sure. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## jay clock (13 Mar 2016)

MrPie said:


> Ha! Must be something in the water. Went shopping for jeans in Holister and found 32" a wee bit too big round the waist. Tried 30" waist but they were really tight around my thighs......must be all that high powered hill work paying off.  Not been a 30" waist since I was about 12 years old. Get In!


If I shop in Hollister I need a head torch to read the labels and ear defenders to diminish the rap music


----------



## Stevec047 (13 Mar 2016)

Been a comfortable 38" for years but since cycling the random few 36" jeans have started to see the light of day again. The other weekend I went to a trade show with my work and had to fish out a pair of smart trousers which were always on the tight side of 36" but this time round they fitted perfectly, with no digging in around the spare tire.

Next step is 34" doubt I will get any smaller than that as I have quite a stocky build but we shall see.

As I don't drink alcohol most of my issues are down to being sat on my arse all day and having a slightly sweet tooth, so getting out on the bike seems to be offsetting the sitting around. Lets see what happens with the longer days and warmer weather when I can and will get out on the bike after work for 40mins or so.


----------



## Ian A (14 Mar 2016)

roger06 said:


> I've been buying 34" waist trousers for about the last 25 years (even had a flirt with 36" I recall at one time).
> 
> Been cycling 6 miles each way to work for almost a year and guess what? 34" jeans keep falling down and I've just bought a 32" pair and they're not even tight.
> 
> What a result!



Well done, great result .

Funnily enough it was getting to the point where I was going to have to buy 36" waist trousers a few years ago where I had to say enough is enough and lost weight again.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (14 Mar 2016)

I wish I could just say "enough is enough",and weight just magically falls off


----------



## Ian A (14 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I wish I could just say "enough is enough",and weight just magically falls off



That does sound a little blasé doesn’t it. It certainly wasn't easy and required a lot of reading. The "how to lose weight" question is the question which launches a thousand arguments. I know what works for me and it's nothing controversial but I tend to keep away from the subject on forums etc.


----------



## Ian A (14 Mar 2016)

chris harte said:


> Go you. May I ask what is your height and weight.
> 
> I am 5ft 7 and weight about 11st 10lb. I currently wear 34 jeans but would love to get down to 32.
> 
> My new commute is 6 miles each way too so wondering if you altered your diet too? If I do the same, I may also drop the jean size.



A lot of it depends on build. I'm the same height and could/did wear a 32inch waist trouser at 12 stone. I'm not a slim build. At just over 70kg summer race weight (just over 11 st?) I still can't comfortablly wear a 30" trouser and wear a 32 with a belt with extra holes to make it smaller. Everyone is different shape I guess.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (14 Mar 2016)

Ian A said:


> That does sound a little blasé doesn’t it. It certainly wasn't easy and required a lot of reading. The "how to lose weight" question is the question which launches a thousand arguments. I know what works for me and it's nothing controversial but I tend to keep away from the subject on forums etc.




I was having a laugh there,not a dig.
I really meant it.
I reckon I do on average 70 miles a week on trails,twice a week.
Not a huge amount over the whole week on average though,but it's pretty tough going in the mud sometimes.
I just can't seem to get down to that magic number for love nor money.
A look at my diet again could solve it.
1 sweet a day,but I thought that was less than normal


----------



## Ian A (14 Mar 2016)

OskarTennisChampion said:


> I was having a laugh there,not a dig.
> I really meant it.
> I reckon I do on average 70 miles a week on trails,twice a week.
> Not a huge amount over the whole week on average though,but it's pretty tough going in the mud sometimes.
> ...





I didn't read it as having a dig. I'm a big fan of the idea that weight is lost in the kitchen. I think the subject causes so many arguments because there are so many right answers, so many examples of people having long term success by using different methods. I read up on sports nutrition originally and then looked at what causes hunger/appetite etc, reading from different sources with different ideas. Never change your whole philosophy on one book/information source and read opposing views. I'm a boring person because I find all this stuff interesting .


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (14 Mar 2016)

Yeah,you could get dizzy looking at all the different methods @Ian A 
Being an old fashioned "work it off through exercise" type,I think I can burn it off easily.
But in my case,it might be a case of equillibrium as I do eat everything and anything.


----------



## tallliman (14 Mar 2016)

^^ that's the only bit I've changed. 80 miles a week is enough for me to lose weight quickly but only as long as I'm sensible with my diet.


----------



## Globalti (16 Mar 2016)

I've been 32" all my life and never needed a bigger size although in recent years I have noticed that thanks to vanity sizing, supposedly 32" trousers are now more like 34" and are cut straight, without any "waist". Worse still, some M&S cords have ELASTIC in the waist! _*shudders*_


----------



## ColinJ (16 Mar 2016)

Globalti said:


> _*I've been 32" all my life*_ and never needed a bigger size although in recent years I have noticed that thanks to vanity sizing, supposedly 32" trousers are now more like 34" and are cut straight, without any "waist". Worse still, some M&S cords have ELASTIC in the waist! _*shudders*_


Good grief - your poor mother ...  I suppose that would be all of your _adult_ life! 

My adult waist size has varied up and down between 31 inches and about 50 inches (). I am currently hovering in the mid-30s waiting to get stuck into my cycling again. I would like to get another 4 or 5 inches off to regain my ideal 32 inch size. The trouble is, the skin on my face will then look 2 sizes big so I may just settle for a normal-ish face and a slightly flabby waist ...


----------



## Stephenite (17 Mar 2016)

I have massive respect for those that lose weight, esp. from around the middle. I give it a half-hearted attempt every now and then, without result, to lose the pot belly. I put cycling shorts on yesterday for the first time this Winter. It looks like i'm six months gone. I find it hard to get into a routine, though, with two small children. But, i could reduce the wine consumption at the weekend. Just a bit of rambling here now.


----------



## Ian A (17 Mar 2016)

Globalti said:


> I've been 32" all my life and never needed a bigger size although in recent years I have noticed that thanks to vanity sizing, supposedly 32" trousers are now more like 34" and are cut straight, without any "waist". Worse still, some M&S cords have ELASTIC in the waist! _*shudders*_


Funnily enough when I weighed less in my early adult life I used to wear a medium or large in supermarket t-shirts (cheap for scruffy work days). I now wear a sized small supermarket t-shirt despite being bigger/weighing more. The sizes definitely change with what is perceived as average. Same for shirts. I now buy slim fit instead of tailored for the same neck size but I am bigger.


----------



## Dave7 (17 Mar 2016)

I have a 32" I waist. I'm sure its in there somewhere.........if I can just find it


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (17 Mar 2016)

Dave7 said:


> I have a 32" I waist. I'm sure its in there somewhere.........if I can just find it



It's gone my friend,just let it go.
It's over.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Apr 2016)

Ian A said:


> Funnily enough when I weighed less in my early adult life I used to wear a medium or large in supermarket t-shirts (cheap for scruffy work days). I now wear a sized small supermarket t-shirt despite being bigger/weighing more. The sizes definitely change with what is perceived as average. Same for shirts. I now buy slim fit instead of tailored for the same neck size but I am bigger.


Yes. For women I think i read a while ago that the average brit woman is now size 16 (allowing a lot who should definitely cut out the pies being able to claim that they are of "average" build) but the thing is, that's a NEW 16, not the old 16. So a not so sweet 16. 
For folks of whatever sex trying to lose some weight round the middle i can recommend the my free fitness pal app - it makes the dreaded prospect of calorie counting pretty straightforward and easy.


----------



## roger06 (27 May 2016)

Well dropping to 32" waist trousers was one thing. Now I have to use a belt as they are now starting to fall down!


----------



## Tiny01 (27 May 2016)

Quality read well done all ! 

At my biggest was in 42" waist @ 24stone plus , then got my life back in order & now in an easy 34" did try a 32" the other day but it wasn't having any of it now 15st 6lb


----------



## BikeCurious (7 Jul 2017)

BikeCurious said:


> I too once flirted with a 36" inch waist but back down to 34" now. I don't know if I'll ever get to 32" again though!


Sorry to dig up an old thread but I just have to say that despite my previous skepticism I've rejoined the 32" waist club! Feels good.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jul 2017)

roger06 said:


> Sure Chris, although I'm metric! I'm about *172cm and around 73 - 74 Kgs. *



...My missed goal weight for this year, I'm very jealous.  It must feel so good racing around without the extra 10kg I'm hauling about. 

Assuming you've kept it off...


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2017)

I once flirted with a 38-24 -36 her husband went mad.


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jul 2017)

A weeks all inclusive cruising the med last week means hello 36" waist ,how ive missed you pmsl 

Been doing well running, cycling and watching what i eat !


----------

